# Problema di mount usb NTFS

## lsegalla

Ho un problema col montaggio di un hard disk usb NTFS da un bel po' di giorni.

Mi son cercato info nella rete e qualcosa ho trovato, sono arrivato a risolvere il problema quasi completamente.

Ho abilitato nel kernel FUSE come built-in, ho fatto un emerge di DBUS, HAL, NTFSPROGS e soprattutto NTFS-3G, e con quest'ultimo vedo che le cose funzionano. Ora spiego il mio problema: vorrei rendere la cosa automatica tramite /etc/fstab

Allego questo link fra l'altro

http://borzowsky.blogspot.com/2007/11/todo-have-to-rethink-extra-options.html

il punto è che se io do' 

```
mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/Storage
```

 allora il mount viene fatto correttamente

mentre se io scrivo in fstab 

```
/dev/sdb1 /media/Storage ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
```

 il mount in automatico non avviene appena accendo l'hard disk

la cosa piu' fastidiosa è che quando accendo appunto l'hard disk si apre la finestrella di KDE che mi dice che è stata rilevata una nuova periferica USB (bla bla bla...) e appena gli do' "apri in nuova finestra" lui mi apre il percorso /media/sda1 (che ora ho anche cancellato ma lui apre sempre quello) il quale non è il percorso che ho specificato in fstab (anzi ora ho tolto qualsiasi riferimento in fstab ma questo cerca sempre di andare su /media/sda1)

Poi mi dà anche un messaggio "autorizzazioni negate" (questo per completare l'opera), pero' io quel percorso non l'ho specificato da nessuna parte.

E qui mi rimetto a voi.

----------

## lsegalla

Qualcuno sa essermi di aiuto ?

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao,

Magari l'hai gia' letto, ma ho visto che a questo indirizzo ci sono un po di info interessanti

[url]

http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#useroption[/url]

spero ti siano utili  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao,

con un disco USB anche io ho dei problemi con l'automount via ntfs e sono costretto a montarlo usando sudo, se non voglio per forza diventare root.

Io ho seguito questo howto e sono riuscito a impostare l'automount solo per i dischi interni ed in effetti le partizioni ntfs vengono montate RW in automatico.

Per quanto riguarda il disco interno la riga in fstab relativa è:

```
/dev/sda5               /mnt/win                ntfs-3g         locale=it_IT.ISO-8859-1,user,uid=1000,gid=6                             0 0
```

Ho provato a fare lo stesso con il disco USB ma quando lo connettevo HAL mi dava un messaggio di errore.

----------

## lsegalla

Io noto un errore anche durante il boot

```

mount:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

            missing codepage or helper program, or other error

            In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

            dmesg|tail or so

```

dmesg|tail

```

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth4: no IPv6 routers present

0000:02:00.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xfc06c012 CSR6 0xff970111)

0000:02:00.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xfc664010 CSR6 0xff972113)

eth4: Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

eth4: no IPv6 routers present

0000:02:00.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xfc06c012 CSR6 0xff970111)

0000:02:00.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xfc664010 CSR6 0xff972113)

eth4: Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

eth4: no IPv6 routers present

```

fra l'altro /var/log/messages non esiste...

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Io noto un errore anche durante il boot

 

Tipicamente o é sbagliato il device oppure l'indicazione del filesystem (oppure il filesystem non é presente nel kernel).

 *Quote:*   

> fra l'altro /var/log/messages non esiste...

 

Dipende dal syslogger che usi e da come é configurato.

Ad esempio metalog se non ricordo male scrive su /var/log/everything/

----------

## lsegalla

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Tipicamente o é sbagliato il device oppure l'indicazione del filesystem (oppure il filesystem non é presente nel kernel).

 

Intendi in /etc/fstab ?

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Dipende dal syslogger che usi e da come é configurato.
> 
> Ad esempio metalog se non ricordo male scrive su /var/log/everything/

 

Come vedo quale è quello che uso ?

in /var/log/ vedo quanto segue

```
total 3743

drwxr-xr-x  8 root    root        504 Oct 21 14:11 .

drwxr-xr-x 14 root    root        336 Oct 16 07:00 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root      46949 Oct 21 16:48 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root      45501 Oct 21 12:17 Xorg.0.log.old

drwxr-xr-x  2 clamav  clamav      160 Oct 16 08:17 clamav

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root         88 Oct 15 10:05 cups

-rw-r-----  1 root    root      17286 Oct 21 14:10 dmesg

-rw-rw-r--  1 portage portage  851512 Oct  2 13:50 eix-sync.log

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage   21725 Oct 21 14:19 emerge-fetch.log

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage  417596 Oct 21 16:17 emerge.log

-rw-------  1 root    root      24048 Oct 21 16:49 faillog

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     252089 Oct 15 06:07 genkernel.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     537830 Oct 21 16:48 kdm.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     292584 Oct 21 16:49 lastlog

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root         72 Apr 20  2007 news

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root         72 Mar 21  2008 portage

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root         88 Oct  7 11:59 samba

drwxrwx---  2 root    portage      88 Mar 21  2008 sandbox

-rw-rw-r--  1 root    utmp    1584768 Oct 21 16:49 wtmp
```

----------

